# BB R34 GTR rare 19" Volk Racing progressive MEs.



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Not a racing wheel thought, but looks great.
The wheel is discontinued as I know from Rays, must be the only GTR with these combination of wheels in this size and offset, I know about.
Refreshing alternative if you ask me.


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Nice looking car.
Don't tease us though... give us the spec list!
Whats size and offset are the wheels? I am going to take a wild guess at 19X 10.5 +15 with a 265 width tyre? haha


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Piggaz said:


> Nice looking car.
> Don't tease us though... give us the spec list!
> Whats size and offset are the wheels? I am going to take a wild guess at 19X 10.5 +15 with a 265 width tyre? haha


Honestly the I don`t know, . . . went over this one as I was looking for an R34 GTR in BB for one of my clients.
Its up for sale somewhere in the ass of japan.
I guess it has only a stage 1 tune, considering how clean it looks, even the wheels and breaks look like never driven . .lol


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

What wings are those???


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

nazams said:


> What wings are those???


You mean front fenders? must be Do-Luck originals, as they fit perfect . . . you can get copies for 200$ on the net which are not that nice fitting . .lol


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Yep the wings. I havnt seen much 34 with those fenders

Looks nice.


----------



## Matze (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks very nice! But I guess it's not only stage 1 tune.
Endless breaks are very good + costly and you wouldn't use them, if you don't need them.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Needs wider tyres.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

LiamGTR said:


> Needs wider tyres.


I think thats the max you can go with this level of lowering . .lol

265 on 19", with this stance will rub some plastic in the arches


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

That is low! I like the Endless brakes.. Wheels suit the car..


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Looks awesome! 

Vince "weka" on here has DL original front wings. Do fit nice, as I fitted them on his!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> I think thats the max you can go with this level of lowering . .lol
> 
> 265 on 19", with this stance will rub some plastic in the arches


Ahhhh I never thought about that....:thumbsup:


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice one :thumbsup:

Pity those wheels are discontinued...


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Hmmn, they look far too busy to me...


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm liking the wheels, as previously said needs wider rubber though.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Are you sure they're not 20's???

Nice wheel design though.


----------



## thmas (Oct 5, 2010)

Those wheels are lush


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

similar to these?


----------



## Hellfire (Apr 21, 2006)

i think they look good!


----------

